# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مجموعة من اروع اناشيد ابو عمار للاستماع و التحميل مع الكلمات

## بن مصدق

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله احبتي في الله اخواني  رواد مجلس الالوكة العلمي


 هذه مجموعة من اناشيد المنشد ابو عمار في ملف واحد للتحميل و ستكون الاناشيد للاستماع و للتحميل واحدة بواحدة تباعا ان شاء الله كل انشودة مرفوقة بالكلمات ..
 

الملف يضم الاناشيد التالية :
1-بذكرك يا مولى الورى
2-بك استجير
3-عباد اعرضوا عنا
4-على ابوابكم
5-قف بالخضوع
6-مولاي جئتك و الذنوب كثيرة
7-يا رب هذا الكون يا الله



حجم الملف 5 ميقابايت



 رابط الرابد شير
 رابط الميقا ابلود
 رابط الزيد شير
 رابط البادونقو
 رابط التو شيرد
 رابط الديبوست فايل
 رابط الهوت فايل
 الرابط المتعدد



**الموضوع الاصلي هنا*

----------


## بن مصدق

*بذكرك يا مولى الورى

الرابط من هنا


 بذكرك يا مولى الورى نتنعم ... و قد خاب قوم عن سبيلك قد عموا
إلهـي تحـملنا ذنـوباً عظيمة ... أسـأنا و قصرنا و جودك أعظم
سـترنا معاصينا عن الخلق جملـة ... و أنـت تـرانا ثم تعفوا و ترحـم
و حقـك ما فينا مسـيء يسره ... صـدودك عنه بل يـذل و يـندم
سكتنا عن الشـكوى حياء و هيبة ... و حاجاتنا بالمقتضـى تتكلـم
إلهـي فجد و اصفح و أصلح قلوبنا ... فأنت الذي تولي الجميل و تكرم
ألسـت الذي قربت قـوماً فوافقوا ... و وفقتهم حتى أنابوا و أسـلموا
فقلت ( اسـتقيموا ) منّة و تكرمـاً ... و أنت الذي قومتهم فتقومـوا
لهـم في الدجـى أنس بذكر دائماً ... فهم في الليالـي ساجدون و قوم
نظرت إليهم نـظرة بتلطـف ... فعاشـوا بها و الخلق سـكرى و نوم
لك الحـمد عاملنا بما أنت أهلـه ... و سـامح و سلمنا فأنت المسـلم
*

----------


## بن مصدق

*بك استجير


الرابط من هنا


 بك أستجير ومن يجير سـواك **فأجر ضعيفـاً يحتمي بحماكا

إنِّي ضعيف استعين على قــوى ** ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكا

أذنبت ياربي وآذتني ذنوبي ** ما لهـا من غافر إلا كــا

دنياي غرتني وعفوك غــرني ** ما حيلتي في هذه أو ذاكا

لوأن قلبي شك لم يك مؤمناً ** بكريم عفوك ما غوى وعصاكا

يا مــدرك الأبصار والأبصار ** لا تدري له ولكنهه إدراكا

أتراك عين والعيون لها مدى** ما جاوزته ولا مدى لمداكا

إن لم تكن عيني تراك فإنني** في كل شـيء أستبين عُلاكـا

يا منبت الأزهار عاطرة الشذا**هذا الشذا الفواح نفح شذاكا

يا مرسل الأطيار تصدح في الرُبا** صـدحاتهـا تسبيحتٌة لعلاكا

يا مجري الأنهـار ما جريانهـا**إلا انفعالة قطـرة لنداكا 

*

----------


## بن مصدق

*عباد اعرضوا عنا

الرابط من هنا


عبادٌ اعرضوا عنا
بلا جــُــرم ٍ ولا معنى
أساءوا الظن هم فينا
فهلا ّ أحسنوا الظن
فإن خانوا فما خــُــنا
وإن عادوا فقد عــُــدنا
وإن كانوا قد استغنوا
فإن عنهم ُ أغنى  
*

----------


## بن مصدق

*على ابوابكم

الرابط من هنا

على ابوابكم عبد ذليل*** كثير الشوق ناصره قليل
له اسف على ما كان منه* وحزن من معاصيه طويل
يمد اليكم كف افتقار** ودمع العين منهمل يسيل
يرى الاحباب قد وردوا جميعا **وليس له الى ورد سبيل
اكون نزيلكم ويضام قلبي** وحاش ان يضام لكم نزيل
فإن يرضيكم طردي وبعدي** فصبري في محبتكم جميل
وحق ولائكم وشديد شوقي** سلوي عن هواكم مستحيل
قضيت بحبكم ايام عمري فلا اسلوا وهل يسلى الجميل
على ابوابكم عبد ذليل** كثير الشوق ناصره قليل
له اسف على ما كان منه** وحزن من معاصيه طويل 
*

----------


## بن مصدق

*قف بالخضوع

الرابط من هنا


 قف بالخضوع ونادى يا الله.......ان الكريم يجيب من ناداه
واطلب بطاعته وضاه فلم يزل ......بالجود يرضى طالبين رضاه
واسأله مغفره وفضلا انه ................مبسوطتا  ن للسائلين يداه
واقصده منقطعا اليه فكل من..............يرجوه منقطعا اليه كفاه
شملت لطائفه الخلائق كلها................مال الخلائق كافل إلا هو
فعزيزها وذليلها وغنيها.................  فقيرها لا يرتجون سواه
ملك تدين له الملوك ويلتجى ..............يوم القيامه فقرهم بغناه
هو اول هو آخرهو ظاهر .............هو باطن ليس العيون تـراه
حجبته اسرار الجلال فدونه ......تقف الظنون و تخرص الافـواه
صمد بلا كفء و لا كيفية................اب  دا فما النظراء والأشباه
شهدت غرائب صنعه بوجوده...........لول  ه ما شهدت به لولاه
وإليه اذعنت العقول فآمنت .................بالغيب تؤثر حبها أياه
سبحان من عنت الوجوه لوجهه ........وله سجود أوجه وجباه
طوعا وكرها خاضعين لعزه ..........وله عليها الطوع و الإكراه
سل عنه ذرات الوجود فإنها ..............تدعوه معبودا لها رباه
ما كان يعبد من إله غيره ..............و الكل تحت القهر وهو إله
ابدى بمحكم صنعه من نطفة ...........بشرا سويا جل من سواه
و بنى السموات العلا والعرش و الـ ....كرسي ثم علا عليه علاه
و دحا بساط الأرض فرشا مثبتا ........بالراسيات و بالنبات حلاه
تجرى الرياح على اختلاف هبوبها ....عن اذنه والفلك و الأمواه
رب رحيم مشفق متعطف ..............لا ينتهى بالحصر ما أعطاه
كم نعمة اولي وكم من كربة ..........أجلى و كم من مبتلي عافاه
وإذا بليت بغربة أو كربة ...................فأدع الإله وناد : يا الله
لا محسن الظن الجميل به يرى ......سواءا ولا راجيه خاب رجاه
و لحلمه سبحانه يعصى فلم .........يعجل على عبد عصي مولاه
ياتيه معتذرا فيقبل عذره ...............كرما و يغفر عمده وخطاه
*

----------


## بن مصدق

*مولاي جئتك و الذنوب كثيرة

الرابط من هنا


مولاي جئتك والذنوب كثيرة
وطمعت فيك وانت غاية مقصدي
ورجوت منك لُبانة أمحو بها
فحوى كتاب بالذنوب مسوّد
رحماااك يا مولاي رحماااك يا مولاي رحماااك يا مولاي '' رحماااك يا مولاي 'فامدني بيد تطول بها يدي '' وصنيعة يروى بها قلبي الصدي'' واعطف بزاد بعد ذاك مبلغ لاعود منك بجودك المترودي''مولاي جئتك والذنوب كثيرة
وطمعت فيك وانت غاية مقصدي
ورجوت منك لُبانة أمحو بها
فحوى كتاب بالذنوب مسوّد
رحماك يا مولاي رحماك يا مولاي رحماك يا مولاي ''غفرانك اللهم جئتك نادما فهب الطريق الحق في ظلمائي ان كنت يوما قد عصيتك عامدا فاجعل جميل الصفح منك جزائي ''مولاي جئتك والذنوب كثيرة
وطمعت فيك وانت غاية مقصدي
ورجوت منك لُبانة أمحو بها
فحوى كتاب بالذنوب مسوّد
رحمااااااك يا مولاي 'رحماااااك يا مولاي' رحمااااك يا مولاي رحماااااااك يا مولالالاي'*

----------


## بن مصدق

*يا رب هذا الكون يا الله

الرابط من هنا



يارب هذا الكون يالله

من ذا دعاك فما استجبت دعاه 

اليوم جئتك حاملاً لخطيئتي

فاغفر لعبدٍ ماجنته يداه 

،،،

ووقفت في الليل البهيم منادياً

الله يالله يالله 

إن كنت مّمن سار خلف جهالة

فالعفو عندك لايحيد مداه

ياويلتي والذنب أثقل عاتقي

فبأي وجهٍ في غداً آلقاه 

،،،

إني بسطت يدي إليك تضرعاً

أواه مما قد جنت أواه 

يانفس ماهذي بدار إقامةٍ

فحذاري مّمن همه دنياه 

يامغنياً هذا الوجود بفضله

حاشا أشك بوجوده وغناه
 
*

----------

